# Red Cherry shrimp, Minami Numa Ebi, Taiwan Shrimp, Neocaridina denticulata



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

*Red Cherry shrimp, Minami Numa Ebi, Taiwan Shrimp*
Neocaridina denticulata 

*Size:* Up to 1"

*PH:*6.3 - 8.2,

*Temps:* 70-82f 23-30c 
(more than 30c and they will tend to grow sick.)
*Origin:* Taiwan

*Food: *Algaes (very good at dealing with thread algae), Fish food (flake, pellets, disks)
Red Cherry Shrimp eat many more types of algae
can grow dull without lighting, they regain thier colour quickly when settled under apropriate lighting.

"These shrimp are also very sensitive to metal compounds, particularly copper. If tanks have been cleaned with disinfectants that contain metal compounds or copper, the shrimp may become sick and die. The shrimp should not be exposed to any chemicals used to control ich. Also, if the nitrate values are more than 25 mg/l (25 ppm), they cannot survive."
(http://www.timstropicals.com/Inventory/Invertebrates/index.asp)

Great lil site on breeding
(http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Cherry...ng-and-Care/23/)








www.azgardens.com/








www.azgardens.com

Please please... I invite nitpicking and comments or concerns! I just really enjoy gathering and learning info this way... But i wanna make sure everything is correct as well.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure about the part about lighting is what cause the colouring. I have my shrimps in a tank that have plenty of light and most of the cherry shrimps are close to transparent. Occasionally, I do get a super red cherry that is very red from the group in this tank. This tank have sand as a substrate.
On other tanks with a flourite gravel and heavily planted. All the female shrimps start to colour up in red. So either it's something in their diet or minerals in the flourite or even possible because of the colour of the gravel that cause them to develope their red colour.

One thing you should note is that male cherry shrimp are mostly transparent will a only a hint of red. The ones sold at BA and other stores only carry female cherry shrimps. And even if they accidentally throw in a few male, they are mostly rejected by the buyers because of their lack of colour. This account for a majority of the reason why people failed to reproduce cherry shrimps in their tank. It because they bought only the female shrimps.
I notice that alot of article over the net do not stress this point.

Another point to note is that you have the check the food you're feeding to your cherry shrimps. Food that contains Copper Sulphate will slowly poison your shrimps. It won't happen overnight and some shrimp will develope immunity to the copper. But I notice that I get a low survival rate when feeding with food that contains copper sulphate.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

MAybe mine are weird... but they dont seems to be affected so much by the nitrate level in my tank..i dose 60ppm weekly..but maybe its the plants that suck it up real fast...

Colour...yes... females are more red than males..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

OOhh thank you for covering up the colour issue...


----------



## RoyalFizbin (Apr 4, 2006)

So anybody here know some canadian online sites that sell and ship cherry reds?
It looks to me like these must be availible localy in the GTA, unfortunately I dont live in the gta. Im In windsor and no fish store has even heard of Cherry or cyrstal red shrimp.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Crystal shrimps are next to impossible to get. I only seen it once but pass up on buying. Cherry shrimps on the other hand are readily available at Managerie. Why don't you cross over to Detriot and get some from the States?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## lora (Mar 12, 2006)

Try CanadianShrimp.com


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I would like to put some shrimp (particularly cherry shrimp) in my tank but don't know if the other fish in my tank will eat them up. I currently have angelfish, rummynose, cardinals, neons, blackskirts, swords, guppies, plecos (sailfin/gold nugget), clown loaches, siamese algae eaters, harlequin rasboras, leopard danios, cory's and I think that's about it. My tank is pretty well planted. Does anyone have any previous experience?


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't think I would worry with that fish combo.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks CanadianCray


----------



## 66 north (Apr 10, 2006)

Keep an eye on the angelfish.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

angelfish find cherry shrimp delicious IME


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

The angels and a couple of the others will pick at the shrimp and most likely eat them, kill them or injure them.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

There are other shrimp species that are ignored for the most part. If you get amano shrimp already at a substantial size, they are usually left alone as long as the angels are well fed. The shrimp will be attacked just like any fish if they go into the angel's territory or get 'in their face' but I've never had an angel, and we're talking like 8 angels I've kept with amanos, purposely hunt them down and kill them on purpose.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'll try my luck and let you guys know what happens


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

WaterWorld said:


> I'll try my luck and let you guys know what happens


If possible add any shrimp in at night or in a way which will go un-noticed by your Angels or anything else which can eat them. Seeing them go in might be interpreted more as food vs just kinda bumping into one in the tank all of a sudden.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

*cherries*

does anyone here have or know anyone with cherries that are not from menagerie?
looking to mix genes. i have some from menagerie source


----------

